
Have you deleted your StackOverflow account due to being unfairly treated? - zerogvt
It&#x27;s not exactly news, new users getting harassed, downvoted without any explanation and generally feeling unwelcome in SO but I believe I&#x27;ve had my fair share of it already. I&#x27;m just a step from scrapping my account and all my input there (as far as I can) and close the door behind. Have you had similar experiences&#x2F;grievances?
======
davelnewton
Someone rage-quits SO every day. New users aren't "harassed", which implies a
level of targeting that isn't really there. It's not "new users" that people
are annoyed with, it's "poor questions" and "oh there's a FAQ?!" and "oh you
mean I could have Googled that?" that draws peoples' ire.

I've taken multiple breaks from SO. Once because of a beef with a specific
user that spiraled out of control on their side (he was ban-hammered for
awhile because of it) but that's an outlier.

Search the web: all sorts of people have had similar experiences and
grievances. You hear about them because they post about it. It's a tiny
fraction of users.

